# missed a dose of Interceptor.



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't give Wallaby his dose of Interceptor in July. By the time I realized it, it was three weeks late. It is almost time for another one [I give it every 45 days] but I'm not sure if I should get him a heartworm test before I give it? 
I give him ACV for ticks and fleas and I have seen mosquitoes around him but they never seem to land.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The article that I read says that heartworm preventative is actually good for 60 days as a preventative for heartworms but only 30 - 45 days for intestinal worms. The manufacturers say to give it every 30 days so that when people miss a dose (which they almost always end up doing) they will, in fact, still be covered for the full 60 days if they go to the next month. 

I have gone to 60 days apart in the winter and 45 days in the summer and my dogs always test negative. (The article was in Whole Dog Journal I think)


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

We have missed once or twice before...and gave it anyhow....and then changed the cycles on the calendar to reflect the new schedule....we have never had a problem in 15 years....were also on Interceptor...always fecal neg for HW.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

FL Cracker said:


> We have missed once or twice before...and gave it anyhow....and then changed the cycles on the calendar to reflect the new schedule....we have never had a problem in 15 years....were also on Interceptor...always fecal neg for HW.


Fecals won't find HW... I'm sure it was just a typo since you've had dogs for 15 years, but just a heads up to other members. 

I also think Wallaby will be okay -- I have read similar articles about Interceptor lasting much longer than the 30 day mark...I will try to find them!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you guys. I'll get him another dose tomorrow.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ive always given preventative once every 60ish days. And I always HW test in the spring.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> Ive always given preventative once every 60ish days. And I always HW test in the spring.


Ditto here. I HW test in March-ish and give every 45-60ish days through September.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Ive always given preventative once every 60ish days. And I always HW test in the spring.


Should I test at the end of the season too? 
I have heard of people not giving any preventative and just testing in the spring and fall, but I don't know all that much about heartworm so I'm not sure how safe that is...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SilverBeat said:


> Should I test at the end of the season too?
> I have heard of people not giving any preventative and just testing in the spring and fall, but I don't know all that much about heartworm so I'm not sure how safe that is...


You should always test at the start of the season, if you have taken a few months off. I personally don't feel it's risky to not give it in the winter, if you live somewhere with cold winters that is, but at my vet I have to test to get the prescription again if there has been a large lapse in doses. Since mine go October-February/March without any, he makes me test. They've all always been clear, and mosquitoes here can be BAD. I see several on myself and the dogs every evening. I hate it.
I don't see a reason to test at the end of the season if you've been giving it at least every 60ish days. You should be covered.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Alrighty then, thanks Linsey. Yes we get cold winters here... Upstate NY winters are, well, pretty bad.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

The maps in this article might help, they give the months you should start/end heartworm treatments by region:

Heartworm Region Map

My vet gave me something similar but I can't find it at the moment. I would use it as a loose guideline. In my area, I go by the general rule that once the weather stays above 60 degrees consistently for 2 weeks, I will start heartworm treatment 45 days afterwards.

ETA: By the way, the map is pretty conservative like it says...for instance, it says Maryland should dose June-December, but I just do July-October.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It is a fairly conservative map. It has us staring in June but by then we've had mosquito's for quite awhile. The only months I would really say we don't have mosquito's would maybe be Jan. and Feb. and we've had some really warm spells in those months so I wouldn't guarantee that even. They're tough little suckers down here!

It does mention the 45 days for dosing though.


----------

